# Birds and homing ability



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just a quick question. Are homers the ONLY breed of pigeon with a GOOD homing ability? I ask because we have a lot of lost rollers that get reported to 911 and I've assumed that they have no homing ability. I just want to make sure that is correct. I only have racing homers so I'm not real familiar with all the other flying breeds. Had a vet turn a roller loose today to "go home" after I asked him not to. Any chance this bird will make it?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Renee,
I'm not sure about rollers and their homing instinct but I am sure about this.....Get another vet! Seriously, what in the world was the vet thinking to go against your specific request about not turning your bird loose? I hope it all works out okay.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Renee,

It's my understanding also that rollers don't have a lot of homing ability and tend not to stray too far or even out of sight of their loft when flying unless weather or a predator caused them to scatter. I'll ask on the roller list and see what they have to say.

I'm sorry that vet let the bird go. Hopefully it can and will make it home. I'll let you know what I find out.

Terry


----------



## fancy_pigeon200 (Jul 20, 2006)

HI RENEE,

I DON'T REALLY KNOW ALOT ABOUT THE ROLLER AND IT HOMING ABILITY I HAVE RAISE BOUT.......... THE HOMER AND THE ROLLERS.......... WHAT I USE TO DO HIS LET OUT THE HOMER AND THE ROLLERS TOGETHER AND THEY WILL FLY TOGETHER BUT THE HOMER ARE FASTER FLYERS.............. ROLLER SEEM TO GET LOST MOST OF THE TIME I HAVE LAST A FEW OVER THE YEARS............ BUT I LET MY ROLLERS FLY WITH MY TIPPLERS NOW AND THEY SEEM EXPAND THEIR RANGE NOW... I THINK THE TIPPLER HAVE A BETTER HOMING ABILLITY THAN ROLLER.................. ROLLER THEND TO GET LOST EASLY............ I HOPE THAT ROLLER FIND HIS WAY BACK HOME.

JANSEEN


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

maryjane said:


> Hi Renee,
> I'm not sure about rollers and their homing instinct but I am sure about this.....Get another vet! Seriously, what in the world was the vet thinking to go against your specific request about not turning your bird loose? I hope it all works out okay.



Oh no.........it wasn't my bird or my vet. It was a lost bird that the vet found and took in and kept at clinic until it was well. He didn't know any better I don't think. Even most vets, avian vets included, don't have a clue about pigeons...........just like the rest of the population.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I am sorry to hear about that roller and I certainly hope he made it home.

I have some rollers that were given to me, that were actually used to lure the homing pigeons in. They have very soft feathers and do not make good flyers.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here is what I posted on the Roller Talk forum:

_Hi Folks,

We get a fair number of rollers on 911 Pigeon Alert that are found by members of the public, are dropped off at vet clinics, or found by animal control organizations. We (the moderators) have been operating with the understanding that rollers don't have a lot of homing ability, are probably fairly close to home when found, and are not a breed of pigeon that will fare well on its own.

Are we correct? We had a situation recently where a roller had been treated by a vet clinic and which was insisting that they should just release the bird to find its way home (which they did against our advice). Can you folks give me some info/guidance about lost/found rollers that I can pass on to the other moderators?

Thanks for any assistance.

Terry _ 

And a response from a roller fancier:

_

MCCORMICKLOFTS

657 post s
Jul 21, 2006
9:01 PM Your assessment of rollers is pretty accurate. For the most part when rollers are found, they are usually within a 20 mile or less radius of their home. Sadly our rollers, for the most part, do not have great homing ability. There are a few exceptions, but the proof of that is because those did find their way home. Rollers generally are not great at learning to forage for food and water on their own unless they hook up with wild pigeons that can lead them to the resources. The ones that come into your system are generally weak from overflying coupled with the lack of nutrition. A roller that has overflown can go downhill pretty fast if it doesn't get food and water. 
Releasing a found roller will not do the bird any good. It is lost. It should be recommended to the people in your system to not release a lost roller. It just needs food, water and warmth and someone caring enough to research the band number to try to locate it's owner. 
Brian. _


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

thank you. that's what I figured.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing that information, Terry.


----------



## pigeon_trainer (Jul 2, 2006)

Ever since someone's post a few days ago, I've been trying to figure out if I had homers or rollers. Our pigeons are trained to home, but while watching them fly, I noticed that some do twisty dives.

My first thought- "Wow, I didn't know pigeons did that."
Second thought- "Is there something wrong with them?"
Third thought- "I think they're just having fun."
Forth- "Wait, are these roller pigeons?!?"

I know that long ago, we started our pigeon population with rejected pigeons from racers. Maybe they weren't homers??

This is perplexing me. It would explain why we only have about a 50% return rate sometimes.

Do rollers do actual flips? Mine don't do that. They just fly higher and do 20-30 foot dives while twisting a lot. Can anyone shed any light on this?

Interesting topic since we've always assumed we were working with homers while doing navigation studies...


----------

